# Dresdner Ostern 2018, Orchid Show



## JeanLux (Apr 1, 2018)

took place last WE, 22 - 25 march, as the largest Orchid Show in Germany; some pretend: in Europe.
Very unhappy that the EOC (European Orchid Congress) to place in Paris on this same WE   !

Here some pics of selected plants/flowers:




Popow:



Popow:



Fr. Glanz:
























some more to come

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## JeanLux (Apr 1, 2018)

Enjoy

Jean


----------



## JasonG (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks Jean. Looks like a great show. Love those Cyps. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 1, 2018)

Many thanks for the pics. Did you by any plants?


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice flowers. Interesting to see the reginae hybrid; at home the species would flower around Father&rsquo;s Day in late June 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monocotman (Apr 1, 2018)

Agreed. Those reginae must have been put into a false winter very early and then taken out and grown several weeks ago,
David


----------



## abax (Apr 1, 2018)

The standard Cym. just knocked me out! Thank you for the vicarious pleasure
of an orchid show.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 2, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Many thanks for the pics. Did you by any plants?



Yes, Dresden is quite a ride from Luxbg, but a great place to buy plants 

I had a preorder for diff. Paphs/Cyps with Wenqing Perner; we had nice long talks over the few days I spent there.

I found 2 Paph vietnamense (?) with spikes at Popow's, and 1 without spike at Fr. Glanz's. Some Catts at Franz Zeuners ....









Jean


----------



## fibre (Apr 2, 2018)

Thank you Jean for all these pics! 
Do you have a picture of Woessner Zwergflammerl, a group of red Paphs at the show table of Franz Glanz?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks. How is Wenxing and her daughters? Oh and what is the plant with lots of yellow flowers?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 2, 2018)

fibre said:


> Thank you Jean for all these pics!
> Do you have a picture of Woessner Zwergflammerl, a group of red Paphs at the show table of Franz Glanz?



Sorry Chris, no! Maybe we should ask Olaf (via Facebook) if he has some.

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 2, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Thanks. How is Wenxing and her daughters? Oh and what is the plant with lots of yellow flowers?



I suppose you mean the last but one pic: this is promenaea ovatiloba

Wenqing is very busy managing the nurseries, travels and of course care for Isabel and Stephanie. fingers crossed for them !!!!

Jean


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Must have been difficult to focus with all the lighting issues, (dark and then spotlights in places)!!! Thanks for identifying the promenaea. Man! All those Pleiones and Cyps!! :sob:
BTW, the Orchid obsessed would have made both shows!  oke:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks. I'll need to try it; someone know of a US vendor?
https://andysorchids.com/picturefra...d.jpg&PicId=5613&PicNam=Promenaea - ovatiloba


----------



## Tom Reddick (Apr 3, 2018)

Magnificent exhibits, and such high quality plants. Fine photography as well- thank you for sharing these images.


----------



## labskaus (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks Jean for all the nice pics!

Taking photos is always a challenge in that exhibition, but the impression in the show is very spectacular. The organizers of the orchid show have little influence on the general light concept, since the orchid show is part of a large Easter fair, but they do encourage the exhibitors to equip their stands with good light. I've seen some general improvement in this respect.

I've been there only on Saturday and rushed thru the show, the sales booths and the judging. Wish I had more time to chat to people. Met with Wenqing only briefly, she had very good plants for me as always. 

I've taken only three quick cell phone pics that day and these were of that group fibre mentioned: Paph Wossner Zwergflammerl


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 5, 2018)

labskaus said:


> ...Taking photos is always a challenge in that exhibition, but the impression in the show is very spectacular. The organizers of the orchid show have little influence on the general light concept, since the orchid show is part of a large Easter fair, but they do encourage the exhibitors to equip their stands with good light.* I've seen some general improvement in this respect.
> *
> I've been there only on Saturday and rushed thru the show, the sales booths and the judging. *Wish I had more time to chat to people*. Met with Wenqing only briefly, she had very good plants for me as always.
> 
> I've taken only three quick cell phone pics that day and* these were of that group fibre mentioned: Paph Wossner Zwergflammerl*



Thanks Carsten, I tend to agree; some exhibitors had a rather good lighting for their stand ...
and, maybe, we will be able to meet in person there on one of the next shows 

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 5, 2018)

NYEric said:


> ....
> BTW, the Orchid obsessed would have made both shows!  oke:



I have been thinking of that for quite some time in the past, but by car the distance is very important for one weekend! 

On the other hand, as my daughter has a job in Dresden now, the decision was clear for me ....!

Jean


----------



## fibre (Apr 5, 2018)

Thank you for the pics of Paph. Woessner Zwergflammerl! 
It is interesting to see this hybrid as it is a Maudiae Type crossed with Paph. canhii.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks Jean. It looks like a great show, and you did well to photograph under those conditions - tough lighting is common at shows, but this looks very challenging. I really like the yellow flowered lowii (or is that a hybrid?). Nice.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 6, 2018)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> ... I really like the yellow flowered lowii (or is that a hybrid?). Nice.



paph lowii alba by Sam Tsui, champ of the show  ! Jean


----------

